# 17953 - Throttle Valve Controller: Malfunction



## FoamStrat (Jan 9, 2010)

Changed my battery and get this code:
Address 01: Engine Labels: 058-907-55x-AEBN.lbl
Part No: 8D0 907 557 P
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT MOTR HS D04 
Coding: 06001
Shop #: WSC 05311 
1 Fault Found:
17953 - Throttle Valve Controller: Malfunction 
P1545 - 35-00 - - 
Readiness: 0110 0101

I try to do a throttle adapt and just get error. 
battery voltage is 12.9
cleaned throttle body
still cannot adapt. 
I did notice that my throttle only shows idle and partial when moving the throttle. (probably because i cannot to the adapt). Also shows overrun at rpms higher than 1100. 
Any other issues that could cause the throttle to not adapt? The only thing that changed was the battery was changed. It ran like a top before removing the battery.


----------



## Bahltech (Oct 10, 2008)

Try this , key on engine off , press the accelerator pedal slowly to the floor an keep it there for 5 seconds, release it wait 20 seconds , turn key of for 30 seconds. 
Turn key back on erase faults , do your throttle basic setting with VCDS.


----------



## FoamStrat (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: (Bahltech)*

gonna try it right now, brb


----------



## FoamStrat (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: (FoamStrat)*

tried it and didn't work.
I also verified voltage supply to the valve control module. 
pins 4 + 7 = 5 volts (4.5 volts minimum required)
pins 3 + 7 = 11 volts (9 volts minimum required)


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (FoamStrat)*

Try disconnecting the battery (again) and hold the cables together for 10 seconds. (Do this with both cables off of the battery) 
That fault is an indication of a more serious problem, but is wouldn't hurt to try the above procedure. Also see:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...05445
Was this module cleaned and 100% of the carbon removed? Is the Throttle cable over adjusted?


----------



## FoamStrat (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

The throttle body is clean as far as the main chamber and butterfly. I also cleaned the air sensor on the throttle body. I did retry disconnecting both battery cables and touched them for 20 seconds. Went into error again after clicking on "switch to basic settings". It does read Adapt-ok on the first measuring blocks screen. I also re-verified the battery voltage, it is at 12.25 volts.
What is a throttle cable over adjustment? 
This is so frustrating because it ran fine until I swapped out the battery. Plus there are so many forum posts out there with this same exact issue but there is never a resolution.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (FoamStrat)*

If the Throttle cable is too tight (not enough slack) it can cause an error. Also note your vehicle appears to be an AEB engine code and if it's equipped with Cruise control there is an actuator rod that is attached to the throttle cable area of the module. You could remove all connections to the cable actuator to rule this out during the adapt.
Try a battery charger (or boost pack) during the adaptation, a voltage of 12.6 or greater is preferred. Also make sure all loads including DRLs, heated mirrors, seats, etc. are off.
Are you using 098 during the adapt?
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...BA%29


----------



## FoamStrat (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Thank you for the help. I finally got it to adapt!! woo hoo. What it turned out to be is my coolant was to cold. I'm in WI and it has been below zero. I never let the car warm up after I cleaned the throttle body out. The first time I tried it when it was warmed up I'm sure the throttle body was way to gummed up. Once again thanks for all your help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (FoamStrat)*

Good deal!


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (FoamStrat)*


_Quote »_What it turned out to be is my coolant was to cold.

That happens sometimes in the winter. When in doubt, warm up the car.
-Uwe-


----------



## FoamStrat (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: (Uwe)*

Yeah, when it's 10 below zero and your outside trouble shooting and your frustrated, you sometimes miss the obvious, ha ah


----------

